# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Mekugi-ana

## Christopher Makin

Hi
I used to put a mekugi-ana in my finnised blades but I stopped because I figured it would make it easier for whoever did the tsuka to make the proper spacing.Is this the case traditionaly or is there some rule of thumb for placing the mekugi-ana?

----------


## Gary B

I took the same route and quit putting the hole in the nakago for the same reason. I have heard to figure three finger widths down from the machi is about right....but I don't think whoever said that was counting on fingers like mine. On a tanto that doesn't leave much tang below the mekugi-ana.

Since the nakago is still soft and drillable I figure the person mounting it can drill a hole where it really needs to be.

----------


## Will Graves

As someone who just mounts blades, I prefer not to be drilling someone else's work. It's a pain, anyway.

However, I have ended up doing it many times, and it does give more control on where the hole(s) land with regard to the wrap.

The whole hole question: lots of room for discussion there!

----------

